

Google WebM: Who will think of the users? - bradleyland
http://www.bradlanders.com/2011/01/16/google-webm-who-will-think-of-the-users/

======
PaulHoule
Yeah, unconcern with the user experience is absolutely endemic with people who
are obsessed with free formats.

I had a friend who ran a site where people could upload news reports in text,
audio, video and such but he refused to accept .mp3 audio files, only let
people play .ogg. Now personally I keep much of my music collection in OGG,
but if you're trying to get people to participate on a site, there's hardly
any difference between forcing people to install CODECs and not bothering to
make the site at all... Except you waste your time and money making the site.

